# Maldini, firma non prima di lunedì. Nessun appuntamento.



## Toby rosso nero (24 Giugno 2022)

Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.

Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.

*Tutti i quotidiani riportano che Maldini e Massara firmeranno, dovrebbero firmare, a inizio settimana. Maldini ora a. Ibiza dove festeggerà il compleanno. *

-----------

Notizie precedenti

Come riportato da Mediaset, i rinnovi di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare entro il fine settimana. Una sorta di regalo a Paolo che domenica 26 giugno festeggerà il compleanno.


----------



## Albijol (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


da 50 già siamo passati a 45. Ogni settimana 5 milioni in meno.


----------



## ARKANA (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. *Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza*: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


Qualcuno me la spiega? Ma ce l'hanno un capo redattore che rilegge quello che scrivono questi GIORNALAI prima di dare l'ok per pubblicare certe cose?


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Giugno 2022)

Ditemi voi,e non parlo solo di società di calcio ma anche di altri settori,se vi è mai capitato di vivere una roba del genere,una "nuova" società arriva e non dà nessun'impronta,anzi se possibile fa peggio di chi c'era(ci sarà),per fare un esempio,un mio amico ha preso un lido balneare in gestione,l'ha rivoltato come un calzino,com'è giusto che sìa,qua ogni ora che passa le braccia cadono sempre più giù insieme alle palle,mi sfiorano ormai i talloni.


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


Se non firmasse entro Luglio, potrebbe farlo anche dopo, magari a Ferragosto, che poi, sia Agosto oppur Settembre non cambia nulla nella sostanza, saltato il compleanno potrebbe farsi un regalo di Natale, se poi slittasse a Capodanno, più o meno è lo stesso.


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


in effetti non si era mai visto un rinnovo nel fine settimana..


----------



## Lo Gnu (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


I media ci sguazzano e dai piani alti del club non filtra nulla di nuovo. 
No, alla slitta anche dopo alla scadenza dei contratti di MM non ci sto. Io aspetto il 30, dopodiché chiudo tutto e mi scollego da questo teatrino di notizie che i media ci passano perché altrimenti mi faccio solo sangue amaro. 
A quel punto mi aggiornerò solo quando inizierà il ritiro.


----------



## Rickrossonero (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa intendono per eccezioni,perché a oggi nessuno sfora il tetto dei 4,5.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Giugno 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa intendono per eccezioni,perché a oggi nessuno sfora il tetto dei 4,5.



Citano Leao e Dybala.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


Allora, scenari possibili 3:

A) Sono tutte cavolate, Maldini rinnova e si fa un mercato degno (scenario che ci auguriamo tutti)
B) Maldini non rinnova, ammirazione per chi continuerà a seguire una squadra che ha CERTIFICATO la sua NON ambizione. La nuova Rometta/nuovo Napoli. Auguri.
C) Maldini rinnova, mercato come quello che ci dipingono da un mese. Si prende gli insulti come tutti gli altri come giusto che sia.


----------



## UDG (24 Giugno 2022)

Ma almeno ci fosse una dichiarazione di Maldini in cui dice se rinnova o meno, qui tutto tace


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Allora, scenari possibili 3:
> 
> A) Sono tutte cavolate, Maldini rinnova e si fa un mercato degno (scenario che ci auguriamo tutti)
> B) Maldini non rinnova, ammirazione per chi continuerà a seguire una squadra che ha CERTIFICATO la sua NON ambizione. La nuova Rometta/nuovo Napoli. Auguri.
> C) Maldini rinnova, mercato come quello che ci dipingono da un mese. Si prende gli insulti come tutti gli altri come giusto che sia.


Con l'opzione C più di qualcuno qua dentro sparisce e non si fa più sentire.


----------



## UDG (24 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Con l'opzione C più di qualcuno qua dentro sparisce e non si fa più sentire.


Non è l'opzione di Paolo secondo me (lo spero)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


A questo punto mi auguro Maldini non firmi, non deve rendersi partecipe di questo oltraggio ai colori del Milan.


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Con l'opzione C più di qualcuno qua dentro sparisce e non si fa più sentire.


Tornassimo a fare il Milan 2014-19 ma dopo aver avuto l'illusione di tornare grandi con uno scudetto e una squadra giovane e sana con elementi di spicco, mi sa che molti tifosi sparirebbero, a prescindere dalle idee


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Giugno 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non è l'opzione di Paolo secondo me (lo spero)


Lo speriamo tutti,ma se invece accade mi sa mi sa che la bandiera viene ammainata.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Giugno 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Tornassimo a fare il Milan 2014-19 ma dopo aver avuto l'illusione di tornare grandi con uno scudetto e una squadra giovane e sana con elementi di spicco, mi sa che molti tifosi sparirebbero, a prescindere dalle idee


Ti sbagli,permettimi,perché gli evoluti continueranno a vivere su uno scudetticchio per 10 anni minimo.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2022)

Maldini non è pagato per essere simpatico o comportarsi come piacerebbe a qualcuno. È pagato per curare gli interessi della squadra a cui deve tutto e che tanto deve a lui. I tifosi del Milan non dovrebbero mai dimenticarlo.


----------



## UDG (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini non è pagato per essere simpatico o comportarsi come piacerebbe a qualcuno. È pagato per curare gli interessi della squadra a cui deve tutto e che tanto deve a lui. I tifosi del Milan non dovrebbero mai dimenticarlo.


Ok, ma non devono nemmeno essere presi in giro


----------



## diavolo (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini non è pagato per essere simpatico o comportarsi come piacerebbe a qualcuno. È pagato per curare gli interessi della squadra a cui deve tutto e che tanto deve a lui. I tifosi del Milan non dovrebbero mai dimenticarlo.


Ha anche parlato di tre big. Se non arrivano e lui rinnova lo stesso, si dimostrerà un chiacchierone.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


fossi nei panni di Paolo, sarei incazzato solo solo per i colpi che mi hanno fatto saltare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini non è pagato per essere simpatico o comportarsi come piacerebbe a qualcuno. È pagato per curare gli interessi della squadra a cui deve tutto e che tanto deve a lui. I tifosi del Milan non dovrebbero mai dimenticarlo.


Ha detto di sentirsi garante del tifoso e che non potrebbe mai restare con un progetto non vincente. Deve essere coerente, altrimenti rovinerà il ricordo che i tifosi del Milan hanno di lui. Se il progetto risultasse sportivamente fallimentare, dovrebbe lasciare l’incarico.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non devono nemmeno essere presi in giro



Maldini non è un santo perciò può sbagliare come tutti, ma, onestamente, mi non riesco a credere che farebbe mai qualcosa contro il Milan pensando al proprio tornaconto personale.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ha anche parlato di tre big. Se non arrivano e lui rinnova lo stesso, si dimostrerà un chiacchierone.



Ok. Mettiamo che i tre “big“ non arrivano. Ti senti più garantito se Maldini lascia? Non è che con la sua uscita perdi pure qualcuno che già hai?


----------



## gabri65 (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini non è pagato per essere simpatico o comportarsi come piacerebbe a qualcuno. È pagato per curare gli interessi della squadra a cui deve tutto e che tanto deve a lui. I tifosi del Milan non dovrebbero mai dimenticarlo.



Sappiamo tutti benissimo che la responsabilità di questa situazione è della proprietà.

E di chi gli regge la parte, giornalai e sostenitori.

Bisognerebbe evitare di riscaldare l'ambiente continuando a negare che questa situazione è perfettamente normale. Non lo è. Già sarebbe una buona cosa non avere di questi dissidi interni, pur con tutte le sfumature di tifo esistenti.

Punto.

Poi, chiaro che lo sfogo avverrà verso Paolo. Mi dispiacerebbe vederlo lapidato, perciò continuo a sperare che si risolva.

Altrimenti, sarà notte fonda.

Io non voglio passare il mio tempo a difenderlo. Mi chiamo fuori, che ognuno operi in coscienza.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ha detto di sentirsi *garante del tifoso* e che non potrebbe mai restare con un progetto non vincente. Deve essere coerente, altrimenti rovinerà il ricordo che i tifosi del Milan hanno di lui. Se il progetto risultasse sportivamente fallimentare, dovrebbe lasciare l’incarico.



Fino ad ora lo è stato. Aspettiamo prima di giudicare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora lo è stato. Aspettiamo prima di giudicare.


Non sto giudicando, ho detto che preferirei lasciasse piuttosto che si rendesse partecipe di uno scempio. Sarebbe meglio lasciarli soli questi fondi… che dimostrassero quello che sono.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo tutti benissimo che la responsabilità di questa situazione è della proprietà.
> 
> E di chi gli regge la parte, giornalai e sostenitori.
> 
> ...



Maldini non è uno sciocco. Sarà giudicato, come tutti, per il suo operato. Quello che non capisco sono gli insulti.


----------



## Maximo (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


Una barzelletta…


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ha anche parlato di tre big. Se non arrivano e lui rinnova lo stesso, si dimostrerà un chiacchierone.


Perfetto.


----------



## Dexter (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


Calma... calma..... .. . . . . .sono tutte invenzioni giornalistiche......io conosco 9 milanisti che non si preoccupano minimamente.........c é tempo, mi ha detto l'addetto al wifi della società che domani arriva un grandissimo nome ehehe  aspettate agosto
Campioni d Italia...
...

.
.


----------



## Zenos (24 Giugno 2022)

Pagliacci tutti. Ma proprio tutti.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Giugno 2022)

Che depressione. Sono riusciti in poche settimane a spegnere l'entusiasmo per lo scudetto più bello degli ultimi 30 anni. Mi pare di essere ripiombato in piena banter era, tra intrighi, mister x, loschi figuri, affari sfumati e rivali che volano.


----------



## Zenos (24 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Calma... calma..... .. . . . . .sono tutte invenzioni giornalistiche......io conosco 9 milanisti che non si preoccupano minimamente.........c é tempo, mi ha detto l'addetto al wifi della società che domani arriva un grandissimo nome ehehe  aspettate agosto
> Campioni d Italia...
> ...
> 
> ...


Dov'eri quando 20 anni fa vincevamo lo scudetto?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Giugno 2022)

Io non so se questo cardinale si sia imposto di migliorare anche la comunicazione e trasformare il club a tutti i livelli ma l'inizio è stato pessimo. 

Io lentamente e inesorabilmente mi sto abituando a vivere il mercato con distacco, perché il nostro mutismo più il trattamento che ci riservano i giornalai produce un mix tossico. 

Mi devo godere lo scudetto, ok.
Mi limito a quello perché il resto è noia e fumo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non so se questo cardinale si sia imposto di migliorare anche la comunicazione e trasformare il club a tutti i livelli ma l'inizio è stato pessimo.
> 
> Io lentamente e inesorabilmente mi sto abituando a vivere il mercato con distacco, perché il nostro mutismo più il trattamento che ci riservano i giornalai produce un mix tossico.
> 
> ...



Io che schifo le americanate dico che, paradossalmente, un po' di caciara a stelle e strisce oggi ci servirebbe a livello di comunicazione societaria.
Va a finire che sono meglio gli slogan urlati che questo silenzio di presa per il culo con zero trasparenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora lo è stato. Aspettiamo prima di giudicare.


"con la champions cambia tutto"

si, e cucù... bel garante.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> "con la champions cambia tutto"
> 
> si, e cucù... bel garante.



Chiediti se senza le scelte di Maldini il Milan avrebbe vinto lo scudetto ed anche se senza di lui avresti più o meno garanzie.


----------



## rossonerosud (24 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> "con la champions cambia tutto"
> 
> si, e cucù... bel garante.


E infatti è cambiato: si spende ancora meno :-D


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiediti se senza le scelte di Maldini il Milan avrebbe vinto lo scudetto ed anche se senza di lui avresti più o meno garanzie.


prima risposta, non lo so. a seconda di queel che faccia comodo a volte è lo scudetto di maldini, a volte di ibra, a volte di altri.
per me è lo scudetto di pioli che ha valorizzato i giocatori in maniera straordinaria. 
io devo ancora capire se maldini di giocatori ne capisce, perchè per ora si può scrivere un libro inattaccabile sia a suo favore sia contro.

in generale senza di lui avrei meno garanzie, ma dipende da chi sarebbe sostituito.
sta di fatto che su questo tema ha già dimostrato di non essere una garanzia. spero ovviamente che rimanga ma solo per il carisma e l'importanza del suo nome, non perchè con lui si spede altrimenti no, che è una cavolata...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E infatti è cambiato: si spende ancora meno :-D



Quindi il mercato è chiuso? È già tutto deciso? Buono a sapersi.


----------



## rossonerosud (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi il mercato è chiuso? È già tutto deciso? Buono a sapersi.


Quando voi due o tre pro-proprietà scenderete giù dalla pianta sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prima risposta, non lo so. a seconda di queel che faccia comodo a volte è lo scudetto di maldini, a volte di ibra, a volte di altri.
> per me è lo scudetto di pioli che ha valorizzato i giocatori in maniera straordinaria.
> io devo ancora capire se maldini di giocatori ne capisce, perchè per ora si può scrivere *un libro inattaccabile sia a suo favore sia contro.*
> 
> ...



Opinione che non condivido per nulla è normale avere visioni diverse. Comunque sono curioso di leggere l’inattaccabile libro contro la competenza di Maldini.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quando voi due o tre pro-proprietà scenderete giù dalla pianta sarà sempre troppo tardi.



Io sono pro-Milan e basta. Aspetto i fatti e poi valuto ma ovviamente ciascuno la pensi come crede.


----------



## Pit96 (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


La firma entro la settimana. 
La firma il 26, regalo di compleanno. 
Della firma si parlerà lunedì, forse martedì. 
Possibile anche dopo il 30 giugno a contratto scaduto. 

Sinceramente la nuova proprietà (e quella vecchia) non sta facendo per niente una bella figura. Per carità, non sarà cominciato il mercato, bisognerà giudicare alla fine ecc. Ma questi non hanno fatto ancora NIENTE, si devono svegliare. E il continuo rimandare le firme di Maldini e Massara non dà buone speranze al momento


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Opinione che non condivido per nulla è normale avere visioni diverse. Comunque sono curioso di leggere l’inattaccabile libro contro la competenza di Maldini.


ti riassumo brevemente poi chiudo, potrei dirti che i giocatori bravi con boban li ha scelti boban, che ha preso duarte, ballo toure, mandzukic, meite e messias, che voleva rinnovare donnarumma a 8M, che si è lasciato scappare kessie a zero, che non ha ancora rinnovato a benna e leao, che in comunicazione è più scarso di un bambino delle elementari, che sta al milan per tornaconto personale.
ed altro.

io non le penso tutte ste cose, solo alcune, ma non sarei in grado di smentire uno che le pensa.
spero che rimanga ma non lo vedo un garante di spesa o di progetto, assolutamente.
a me comunque non interessa quanto spendono ma come spendono.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io sono pro-Milan e basta. Aspetto i fatti e poi valuto ma ovviamente ciascuno la pensi come crede.



I fatti dicono che grazie agli imbec.illi che abbiamo in proprietà,ancora non sono stati rinnovati i contratti di coloro che dovrebbero fare mercato.
I fatti dicono che grazie agli imbec.illi che abbiamo in proprietà,stanno per saltare gli "acquisti sicuri" di coloro che abbiamo seguito e corteggiato per 6 lunghi mesi.


----------



## folletto (24 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


Altro che lunedì, per me non firma proprio, stanno facendo saltare tutti i suoi colpi “costringendolo” a non rinnovare.

“Eh ma noi lo abbiamo convocato per la firma del rinnovo, lui però non si è presentato”


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I fatti dicono che grazie agli imbec.illi che abbiamo in proprietà,ancora non sono stati rinnovati i contratti di coloro che dovrebbero fare mercato.
> I fatti dicono che grazie agli imbec.illi che abbiamo in proprietà,stanno per saltare gli "acquisti sicuri" di coloro che abbiamo seguito e corteggiato per 6 lunghi mesi.



A nessuno piace questa situazione ma, per me, è del tutto inutile dare giudizi ora.


----------



## Viulento (24 Giugno 2022)

se fosse vero,

-45 milioni budget mercato
-testo salariale uguale
-aumentino del suo stipendio

e' tutto l'opposto che chiedeva con forza maldini.

se firma si dimostra quello che ho sempre pensato, un arrivista schifoso che ha approfittato del suo blasone per fottere facilmente i tifosi ed ottenere quello che voleva veramente, rigenerare il suo ego dopo anni di assenza nel mondo del calcio.

spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A nessuno piace questa situazione ma, per me, è del tutto inutile dare giudizi ora.



A qualcuno questa situazione grottesca piace,e non poco.

E comunque se il 1° luglio dovessero arrivare Sanches,Botman,De kat,ecc.ecc , tanto di cappello,ma questo ultimo mese gestito peggio di una società dilettantistica non può essere scordato,quindi le critiche,anche le più dure,sono tutte legittime.
Questi pezzi di  sono riusciti a farci passare dalla gioia dello scudetto alla depressione più totale.
Tutto nell'arco di 3 settimane,grazie a questo loro modo di  di non comunicare niente neanche ai propri tifosi.
Questo silenzio è veramente ridicolo.

P.S forse con una vera curva non sarebbe successo,già dalle famose parole sul "moneyball" si doveva andare a chiedere spiegazioni.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A qualcuno questa situazione grottesca piace,e non poco.
> 
> E comunque se il 1° luglio dovessero arrivare Sanches,Botman,De kat,ecc.ecc , tanto di cappello,ma questo ultimo mese gestito peggio di una società dilettantistica non può essere scordato,quindi le critiche,anche le più dure,sono tutte legittime.
> *Questi pezzi di  sono riusciti a farci passare dalla gioia dello scudetto alla depressione più totale.*
> ...



Non so a chi piaccia questo schifo di gestione ma, in ogni caso, non mi faccio rovinare la gioia di uno scudetto vinto contro tutto e tutti.


----------



## Albijol (25 Giugno 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Qualcuno me la spiega? Ma ce l'hanno un capo redattore che rilegge quello che scrivono questi GIORNALAI prima di dare l'ok per pubblicare certe cose?


Maldini lo fanno lavorare in nero  Grande Jerry, subito calato nella realtà italiana.


----------



## luigi61 (25 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non sto giudicando, ho detto che preferirei lasciasse piuttosto che si rendesse partecipe di uno scempio. Sarebbe meglio lasciarli soli questi fondi… che dimostrassero quello che sono.


Per i tifosi e la parte sportiva una vera iattura, il peggio del peggio; sono arciconvinto che il miracolo calcistico di quest'anno ha disturbato la proprietà perché alla fine li costringe in qualche maniera a rendere un minimo conto del loro scellerato operato


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Giugno 2022)

Tanto,anche firmasse ad agosto non cambierebbe la solfa,posso andare pure io a prendere gente il 31 agosto mentre è sul pedalò col pane e nduja in mano,quindi non avendo del super lavoro da fare può godersi le vacanze.


----------



## Zenos (25 Giugno 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> se fosse vero,
> 
> -45 milioni budget mercato
> -testo salariale uguale
> ...


Tanto finirà che "è rimasto per una scelta di cuore","che senza di lui falliremmo"... qualsiasi scommessa.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2022)

*Tutti i quotidiani riportano che Maldini e Massara firmeranno, dovrebbero firmare, a inizio settimana. Maldini ora a. Ibiza dove festeggerà il compleanno. *


----------



## Swaitak (25 Giugno 2022)

Io quello che mi aspetto(aspettavo) dal mercato sono:
Origi, Botman, Sanches, Messias, Florenzi, e solo in una remota ipotesi un trequartista.
Togliendo il trequartista, spalmando Botman e Sanches su 4/5 anni, stiamo parlando di una spesa di circa 30 milioni... Non riuscissero a fare questo servirebbero i forconi. Anzi ripensandoci il trequartista sarebbe un obbligo.
Ps: non mi fossilizzo sui nomi, ma devono avere le medesime caratteristiche ed esperienze. Gioventù,Talento,Esperienza internazionale. Non accetto gli Acerbi.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2022)

Ragazzi , una domanda da profano : ma il mercato tecnicamente deve essere condiviso?
Ne parla nessuno ma mi pare fondamentale come aspetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tutti i quotidiani riportano che Maldini e Massara firmeranno, dovrebbero firmare, a inizio settimana. Maldini ora a. Ibiza dove festeggerà il compleanno. *


Come questa settimana, quella prima e quella prima ancora.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non so a chi piaccia questo schifo di gestione ma, in ogni caso, non mi faccio rovinare la gioia di uno scudetto vinto contro tutto e tutti.


peccato non poter mettere 10 000 like al tuo post


----------



## Swaitak (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non so a chi piaccia questo schifo di gestione ma, in ogni caso, non mi faccio rovinare la gioia di uno scudetto vinto contro tutto e tutti.


il problema è dover lottare a vita contro la nostra stessa società, è normale una cosa del genere?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini non è uno sciocco. Sarà giudicato, come tutti, per il suo operato. Quello che non capisco sono gli insulti.


Insulti a priori tra l altro, senza lo straccio di un solo dato concreto.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Io quello che mi aspetto(aspettavo) dal mercato sono:
> Origi, Botman, Sanches, Messias, Florenzi, e solo in una remota ipotesi un trequartista.
> Togliendo il trequartista, spalmando Botman e Sanches su 4/5 anni, stiamo parlando di una spesa di circa 30 milioni... Non riuscissero a fare questo servirebbero i forconi. Anzi ripensandoci il trequartista sarebbe un obbligo.


Il minimo è sostituire Kessie con Renato sanches (qui non parlo di investimento, perché quello che dai a sanches lo liberi da Kessie) e Romagnoli con Bremer (sono scelte legittime i non rinnovi di Kessie e romagnoli, ma devi sostituirceli).

Da qui partire per una campagna di rafforzamento, di circa 50 milioni per la trequarti.

Questo dovresti fare. Quello che tutti si aspettano ma che non si avverrà.

Loro fan finta che il perdere romagnoli e Kessie sia solo un “risparmio a bilancio” quindi anche se ti danno poi un budget di 45 milioni in realtà dovendoli sostituire in fin dei conti a livello tecnico è un budget praticamente pari a zero.

Per rinforzare la squadra si deve partire da quella di anno precedente e metter dentro giocatori, noi per il momento abbiamo perso un titolarissimo come Kessie, aspettiamo va.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Giugno 2022)

Tra martedì e mercoledì per me uscirà la notizia che Maldini e Massara non rinnovano perché non hanno avuto garanzia di progetto competitivo.
I giornali probabilmente già lo sanno ma sono restii a rimangiarsi la loro linea da mesi, che era di rinnovo certo.
Da lì in poi si ritorna nella banter era, ma stavolta nemmeno con la scusa dei conti in rosso.
Finita.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tra martedì e mercoledì per me uscirà la notizia che Maldini e Massara non rinnovano perché non hanno avuto garanzia di progetto competitivo.
> I giornali probabilmente già lo sanno ma sono restii a rimangiarsi la loro linea da mesi, che era di rinnovo certo.
> Da lì in poi si ritorna nella banter era, ma stavolta nemmeno con la scusa dei conti in rosso.
> Finita.



Se è così è semplicemente finita. 
non nell’immediato, ma nel medio periodo si. Il primo passo sarà il non rinnovo di Leao e Bennacer, che seguirà la cessione di Leao anno prossimo e al money ball per il sostituto. Che chiunque di sconosciuto arriverà non farà la differenza come fa rafa con conseguente crollo sportivo. Sperando che non significhi 5 posto. In tal caso riduzione anche di budget perché “non si fa la champions”. E parte il ciclo fiorentina

ipotesi apocalittica lo so.
Infatti ancora spero in Paolo e massara, fino all’annuncio contrario DEVO crederci. 
Fortissimamente.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiediti se senza le scelte di Maldini il Milan avrebbe vinto lo scudetto ed anche se senza di lui avresti più o meno garanzie.


ma non solo grazie alle scelte di maldini. Senza il rigore di Elliott avremmo venduto mezza squadra e altro che scudetto. Dai commenti che leggo sembra che I soldi per il mercato dipendano dalla volontà o meno di Elliott. Vogliamo capire che i vincoli di bilancio sono tali e non obiettivi? Vogliamo andare a leggere in che situazione eravamo quando Elliott ha preso la proprietà? Fatturato sotto i 200 milioni perdite di 150 milioni all'anno costo della rosa di 240 milioni. Le operazioni fortunatamente non sono state fatte per far contenti i tifosi ma per raggiungete gli obiettivi rispettando i vincoli.
E ora siamo con lo scudetto sul petto con fatturato sopra i 300 milioni deficit sotto i 50 e costo rosa sotto i 150. Ma continuiamo a insultare Elliott.


----------



## diavolo (25 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi , una domanda da profano : ma il mercato tecnicamente deve essere condiviso?
> Ne parla nessuno ma mi pare fondamentale come aspetto.


LionRock Capital detiene il 31% delle quote dell'Inter.Hai mai sentito parlare di mercato condiviso? Sono tutte scuse,noi tifosi del Milan siamo i più boccaloni della storia dell'umanità.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> LionRock Capital detiene il 31% delle quote dell'Inter.Hai mai sentito parlare di mercato condiviso? Sono tutte scuse,noi tifosi del Milan siamo i più boccaloni della storia dell'umanità.


Si , ho capito ma nel bel mezzo di un closing da concludersi è tutto più intricato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se è così è semplicemente finita.
> non nell’immediato, ma nel medio periodo si. Il primo passo sarà il non rinnovo di Leao e Bennacer, che seguirà la cessione di Leao anno prossimo e al money ball per il sostituto. Che chiunque di sconosciuto arriverà non farà la differenza come fa rafa con conseguente crollo sportivo. Sperando che non significhi 5 posto. In tal caso riduzione anche di budget perché “non si fa la champions”. E parte il ciclo fiorentina
> 
> ipotesi apocalittica lo so.
> ...


Bravo hai indovinato, la strada è quella


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se è così è semplicemente finita.
> non nell’immediato, ma nel medio periodo si. Il primo passo sarà il non rinnovo di Leao e Bennacer, che seguirà la cessione di Leao anno prossimo e al money ball per il sostituto. Che chiunque di sconosciuto arriverà non farà la differenza come fa rafa con conseguente crollo sportivo. Sperando che non significhi 5 posto. In tal caso riduzione anche di budget perché “non si fa la champions”. E parte il ciclo fiorentina
> 
> ipotesi apocalittica lo so.
> ...


Si, ci può stare.
Non vendono i giocatori ma li portano a scadenza e li perdono a zero per poi raccontarci che non si è trovato l'accordo economico.
Scelte sostenibili.


----------



## bmb (25 Giugno 2022)

Come minimo ci meriteremmo di sapere cos'è successo nell'ultimo mese in quel di Casa Milan. Fermo restando che per me le firme arriveranno.


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Allora, scenari possibili 3:
> 
> A) Sono tutte cavolate, Maldini rinnova e si fa un mercato degno (scenario che ci auguriamo tutti)
> B) Maldini non rinnova, ammirazione per chi continuerà a seguire una squadra che ha CERTIFICATO la sua NON ambizione. La nuova Rometta/nuovo Napoli. Auguri.
> C) Maldini rinnova, mercato come quello che ci dipingono da un mese. Si prende gli insulti come tutti gli altri come giusto che sia.


Analisi corretta sotto tutti i punti di vista
B o c,ma direi C


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini non è uno sciocco. Sarà giudicato, come tutti, per il suo operato. Quello che non capisco sono gli insulti.


Scommettiamo che se Maldini resta anche a fronte di un mercato pietoso,troverete comunque il modo per giustificarlo?Perché ricordiamoci che da 1 mese si scrive che Maldini rinnova se ha garanzia d'investimento per rinforzare la squadra,giusto?Maldini resta perche' vuole il bene del Milan giusto?Anch'io sono contro le offese gratuite,ci mancherebbe,ma non mi faccio prendere per il cu...,e se Maldini resta con un mercato di scarti o simili allora rimane sono ed esclusivamente perché cercava un ingaggio che evidentemente gli hanno aumentato.E' lesa maestà?Iniziate a farvene una ragione,perché non vorrò leggere arrampicate sugli specchi.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che se Maldini resta anche a fronte di un mercato pietoso,troverete comunque il modo per giustificarlo?Perché ricordiamoci che da 1 mese si scrive che Maldini rinnova se ha garanzia d'investimento per rinforzare la squadra,giusto?Maldini resta perche' vuole il bene del Milan giusto?Anch'io sono contro le offese gratuite,ci mancherebbe,ma non mi faccio prendere per il cu...,e se Maldini resta con un mercato di scarti o simili allora rimane sono ed esclusivamente perché cercava un ingaggio che evidentemente gli hanno aumentato.E' lesa maestà?Iniziate a farvene una ragione,perché non vorrò leggere arrampicate sugli specchi.



Nessuno, nemmeno Maldini è esentato da critiche. Anche lui verrà giudicato serenamente per quello che farà ma, permettimi, leggere insulti preventivi lo trovo del tutto fuori luogo.


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


Il problema non è quando firma, il problema è che le ambizioni di Maldini coincidano con quelle della società.
Va consentito uno sforamento dei parametri per fuoriclasse (es. Leao) e la squadra va rinforzata.
Non si pretende di prendere giocatori costosissimi ma continuare sulla linea già tracciata: giovani talentuosi di prospettiva, i nomi che giravano andavano più che bene ma se li perdiamo serve qualcuno di simile e non Messias di turno (con tutto il rispetto)


----------



## Zenos (25 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Io quello che mi aspetto(aspettavo) dal mercato sono:
> Origi, Botman, Sanches, Messias, Florenzi, e solo in una remota ipotesi un trequartista.
> Togliendo il trequartista, spalmando Botman e Sanches su 4/5 anni, stiamo parlando di una spesa di circa 30 milioni... Non riuscissero a fare questo servirebbero i forconi. Anzi ripensandoci il trequartista sarebbe un obbligo.
> Ps: non mi fossilizzo sui nomi, ma devono avere le medesime caratteristiche ed esperienze. Gioventù,Talento,Esperienza internazionale. Non accetto gli Acerbi.


Io invece rinnovo di Leao,mediano trq e ala destra forte. Farei a meno del centrale in difesa quest'anno pur di avere un attacco di livello. Ma già con il rinnovo di Messias mi son cadute le pall a terra per cui credo che alla fine rimarrò deluso ancora una volta.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, in questo momento Maldini si trova al mare con la moglie e Gazidis è a Londra.
> Maldini e Massara non hanno ancora firmato il contratto perché nessuno ha detto loro di farlo. Siamo fermi alla proposta dello scorso fine settimana di Cardinale: 2 anni con opzione per una terza stagione e lieve ritocco all’ingaggio. Budget per il mercato: 45 milioni. Tetto agli stipendi dei calciatori, lo stesso di oggi, salvo eccezioni particolari.
> 
> Maldini sperava di più e meglio, ma alla fine ha accettato. Ha lavorato regolarmente aspettando invano che qualcuno lo chiamasse per firmare. La firma non sarà per il compleanno. Se ne riparlerà lunedì, se non martedì. Non dovesse farlo entro il 30, può farlo anche dopo, non cambierebbe nulla nella sostanza: che sia la settimana prossima o dopo il 30, resta un contratto in extremis come se non ci fossero state alternative.
> ...


L'importante è che firmi, lui è il nostro garante.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che se Maldini resta anche a fronte di un mercato pietoso,troverete comunque il modo per giustificarlo?Perché ricordiamoci che da 1 mese si scrive che Maldini rinnova se ha garanzia d'investimento per rinforzare la squadra,giusto?Maldini resta perche' vuole il bene del Milan giusto?Anch'io sono contro le offese gratuite,ci mancherebbe,ma non mi faccio prendere per il cu...,e se Maldini resta con un mercato di scarti o simili allora rimane sono ed esclusivamente perché cercava un ingaggio che evidentemente gli hanno aumentato.E' lesa maestà?Iniziate a farvene una ragione,perché non vorrò leggere arrampicate sugli specchi.


Immagino che siano un po' come le tue arrampicate sugli specchi dopo che è arrivato lo scudetto dopo che lo hai insultato per mesi...


----------



## The P (25 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tutti i quotidiani riportano che Maldini e Massara firmeranno, dovrebbero firmare, a inizio settimana. Maldini ora a. Ibiza dove festeggerà il compleanno. *


Chissà se invita Renatino Sanches al suo compleanno visto che si trova anche lui lì 


Comunque ragazzi, Maldini sta pagando le dichiarazioni fatte. In un'azienda sarebbe stato licenziato in tronco se avesse fatto quelle dichiarazioni in privato, figuriamoci per mezzo stampa.


----------



## ilPresidente (25 Giugno 2022)

Firma???


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Giugno 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Chissà se invita Renatino Sanches al suo compleanno visto che si trova anche lui lì
> 
> 
> Comunque ragazzi, Maldini sta pagando le dichiarazioni fatte. In un'azienda sarebbe stato licenziato in tronco se avesse fatto quelle dichiarazioni in privato, figuriamoci per mezzo stampa.


Questo lo penso un po' anch'io : sanno che non possono cacciarlo e in qualche modo gliela stan facendo pagare.
Fermo restando che per me Maldini è un Dio, quelle dichiarazioni fatte pubblicamente non fanno mai bene all'ambiente.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nessuno, nemmeno Maldini è esentato da critiche. Anche lui verrà giudicato serenamente per quello che farà ma, permettimi, leggere insulti preventivi lo trovo del tutto fuori luogo.


Ma almeno per quanto mi riguarda non leggerai insulti preventivi,ma nemmeno leccate di cu...se le cose non vanno come pronosticato,cioe' rinnovo di maldini=investimenti,nessuno si dovra' nascondere in tal caso.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma almeno per quanto mi riguarda non leggerai insulti preventivi,ma nemmeno leccate di cu...se le cose non vanno come pronosticato,cioe' rinnovo di maldini=investimenti,nessuno si dovra' nascondere in tal caso.



Bene. Aspettiamo i fatti. Poi ciscuno ne trarrà le conseguenze.


----------

